# [HOW-TO][DVB-T] Instalacja TerraTec Cinergy T Stick RC HD 3

## nUmer_inaczej

Witam.

Poniżej przedstawię dostępny w sprzedaży i w pełni obsługiwany tuner  DVB-T TerraTec Cinergy T Stick RC HD (Rev. 3).

Działa zarówno wizja, fonia jak i pilot.

1). Przystępujemy do konfiguracji jądra:

```

Device drivers →

   <M>Multimedia support →

      <*> Digital TV support

      <*> Remote Controller support

      (1) maximum number of DVB/ATSC adapters # jeśli masz więcej tunerów to wpisz odpowiednią ich liczbę.

      [*] Dynamic DB minor allocation

      <M> Compile Remote Controller keymap modules

      [*] Remote controller decoders →

         <M> Enable IR raw decoder for the NEC protocol

      [*]   Media USB Adapters  →

         <M> Support for various USB DVB devices

         [*] Enable extended debug support for all DVB-USB devices

         <M> Support for various USB DVB devices v2

         <M> Realtek RTL28xxU DVB USB support

      Customize TV tuners →

         <M> Elonics E4000 silicon tuner

      Customize DVB Frontends

         -M- Realtek RTL2830 DVB-T  

         -M- Realtek RTL2832 DVB-T

         <M> Generic I2C PLL based tuners

```

1a). Dopisujemy do /etc/conf.d/modules linijkę:

```
modules="rc-terratec-slim-2"
```

2) Edytujemy /etc/make.conf:

```

LIRC_DEVICES="devinput"

DVB_CARDS="dvb_usb_rtl28xxu"

```

3) Instalujemy: `emerge -av media-tv/v4l-utils lirc'

4) Przystępujemy do konfiguracji lirca:

`cat /proc/bus/input/devices' - odszukujemy coś na kształt poniższego:

```

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=0ccd Product=00d3 Version=0100

N: Name="TerraTec Cinergy T Stick RC (Rev. 3)"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:1d.7-6/ir0

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-6/rc/rc0/input8

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event5 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=100013

B: KEY=c0000 10001000000000 0 0 2 e000000000000 ffc

B: MSC=10

```

Zapamiętujemy - tu event5, które wystąpi w poniższej konfiguracji

vim /etc/conf.d/lircd

```

# for devices with lirc-kernel-module

LIRCD_OPTS="-d /dev/input/event5"

# set default protocol to 'lirc' for in-kernel IR decoding

# for the following entries in /sys/class/rc/

# (space-separated list if there is more than one)

LIRCD_SET_SYSCLASSRCS="rc0"

```

5) `/etc/init.d/lircd restart'

6) `ir-keytable -s rc0 -w /etc/rc_keymaps/terratec_slim_2' - ustawiamy mapę klawiszy

testujemy, czy klawisze są zczytywane przez jądro

`ir-keytable -s rc0 -t' - naciśnięcia klawiszy powinny wyrzucać na ekran cody klawiszy

7) Nagrywamy plik lircd.conf 

 `irrecord --driver=devinput --device=/dev/input/event5 /etc/lirc/lircd.conf'

tłumaczenie irrecord

 UWAGA:nazwy klawiszy muszą być wzięte z polecenia irrecord -l 

 utworzony zostanie plik /etc/lirc/lircd.conf o podobnej, bądź identycznej treści:

```

# Please make this file available to others

# by sending it to <lirc@bartelmus.de>

#

# this config file was automatically generated

# using lirc-0.9.0(devinput) on Mon Mar 17 16:21:34 2014

#

# contributed by 

#

# brand:                       /etc/lirc/lircd.conf

# model no. of remote control: 

# devices being controlled by this remote:

#

begin remote

  name  /etc/lirc/lircd.conf

  bits           56

  eps            30

  aeps          100

  one             0     0

  zero            0     0

  pre_data_bits   8

  pre_data       0x0

  gap          249541

  toggle_bit_mask 0x0

      begin codes

          KEY_POWER2               0x04000400008012 0x01016400000001

          KEY_MUTE                 0x04000400008001 0x01007100000001

          KEY_VOLUMEUP             0x0400040000801A 0x01007300000001

          KEY_VOLUMEDOWN           0x04000400008002 0x01007200000001

          KEY_CHANNELUP            0x0400040000801E 0x01019200000001

          KEY_CHANNELDOWN          0x04000400008003 0x01019300000001

          KEY_1                    0x04000400008004 0x01000200000001

          KEY_2                    0x04000400008005 0x01000300000001

          KEY_3                    0x04000400008006 0x01000400000001

          KEY_4                    0x04000400008007 0x01000500000001

          KEY_5                    0x04000400008008 0x01000600000001

          KEY_6                    0x04000400008009 0x01000700000001

          KEY_7                    0x0400040000800A 0x01000800000001

          KEY_8                    0x0400040000801B 0x01000900000001

          KEY_9                    0x0400040000801F 0x01000A00000001

          KEY_0                    0x0400040000800D 0x01000B00000001

          KEY_ZOOM                 0x0400040000800C 0x01017400000001

          KEY_PREVIOUS             0x0400040000800E 0x01008100000001

      end codes

end remote

```

8.) Dopisujemy do /etc/rc_maps.cfg (ażeby automatycznie wczytać mapę klawiszy dla pilota)

```

dvb_usb_rtl28xxu  rc-terratec-slim-2

```

9) Po restarcie lirca /etc/init.d/lircd restart (lub ponownym uruchomieniu komputera)

można sprawdzić `ir-keytable -s rc0 -t' czy wszystko poszło gładko. Przypisane klawisze będą widoczne po wywołaniu programu irw i naciśnięciach klawiszy.

Jeśli naciśnięcia klawiszy pilota daje rezultaty, można przystąpić do konfiguracji irexec - odp. za uruchamianie programów.

Osobiście zakupiłem w EuroAgd "ONE for all (URC 6430)" - pod kodami dla PVR: PREMIERE 2443 można ładnie podpiąć pod lirca wszystkie 38 klawiszy. 

Taka proteza doskonalsza od oryginału  :Smile: 

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

Podczas konfiguracji lirca przydatnym dla mplayera mogą się okazać ta strona.

----------

